# nyu tisch .. photographic submissions



## saintman (Nov 22, 2010)

hey, 

do I have to submit slides also if i go for photographic submissions.


----------



## duders (Nov 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by saintman:
> hey,
> 
> do I have to submit slides also if i go for photographic submissions.



it's clearly stated on the website.


----------

